# Fluid Bed W T B



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Im making a few pompano jigs etc, looking for a faster way to powder coat lead.

if you have one for sale let me know. 

if you know how to built/make one tell me how much and we ll go on from there...thanks.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Check youtube, should be pretty easy to make from what I looked at. A couple pieces of PVC, some coffee filter material, and an aquarium airpump is pretty much all you need.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

yeah, have seen it and thought about making one..just wanted to see if anybody has an extra one laying around... thanks.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

I never use one, just dip the jigs into the jar.. the jigs still turn out great. Think it would be really handy for anything over 1oz though. Been tempted to get my hands on one as well.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Ended up making one with a 1.5" PVC I had laying around...will dip a few jigs tom...and see how it wks. Thanks.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Fluid Bed*

I made one and use it once in awhile.

I usually get the heat gun out then dip right into the jars. Heat gun or toaster oven then, and I'm good to go! C2


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Just found out dipping it on original jars wks. Best....unless I'm doing something wrong....


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Fluid Bed*



Fishermon said:


> Just found out dipping it on original jars wks. Best....unless I'm doing something wrong....


I made one and really couldn't see an advantage of using it.

It's supposed to apply a thinner, more uniform coat but I didn't see this.

If you make one, be sure to buy a Large Capacity Air Pump. A whimpy one won't vaporize(nebulize) the paint properly. JMHO C2


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

<<""if you make one, be sure to buy a Large Capacity Air Pump. A whimpy one won't vaporize(nebulize) the paint properly. JMHO C2"">>

I think that's where the problem is. thanks charlie.


----------



## compulsivehp (May 18, 2010)

Fishermon said:


> <<""if you make one, be sure to buy a Large Capacity Air Pump. A whimpy one won't vaporize(nebulize) the paint properly. JMHO C2"">>
> 
> I think that's where the problem is. thanks charlie.


Also try different types of filters. White powder is denser and I have issues with getting it to flow properly. However, my yellow looks like a volcano at times with the same filter. Once you get the fluid bed set up right you will like it. It has minimized excessive powder and running coats when curing white powder for me. I have to figure out the yellow now cause that stuff runs like melted butter.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

what kind of filters do u recommend using for white, pearl colors....Im using coffee filters now...and yes you are right I noticed the orange powder boils easier...interesting.


----------



## compulsivehp (May 18, 2010)

I was using the generic coffee filters but started using the Melitta premium filters with the micro perforations. I really haven't experimented with much more but you can use anything from printer paper, brown sandwich bags, and those white fibrous USPS envelopes.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

sounds good, thanks for the tips.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Fluid Bed??*

I use the white ones!

Do you know that a coffee filter makes a good 'lint-free' cloth for wiping down stuff? C2


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

I stole the old toaster from the kitchen, Question At what temperature and for how long can I heat the 7/8oz , 1oz, 1.5oz jig heads I have made. Thanks.


----------



## compulsivehp (May 18, 2010)

I use 375 for 15min on my white base coats as specified by the manufacture. You might want to check the manufacture of your powder and see what they recommend.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

i've been learning a few things lately...one of them is that making jigs is a real job..im done for now..i still have to dress/tie 'm up, but i'll get there as time allows. thank you all for the advice and help provided.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Jig Making*



Fishermon said:


> i've been learning a few things lately...one of them is that making jigs is a real job..im done for now..i still have to dress/tie 'm up, but i'll get there as time allows. thank you all for the advice and help provided.


It's almost a labor of love. 

I get the satisfaction of catching a fish on a jig/teaser/fly that I made myself. C2


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

They look great fish!


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

thanks...I still need to improve on a few things, but really enjoyed making some. will post again once i have a few of them finished.


----------



## aqua-holic (Jan 23, 2010)

*fluid bed*

I make lots of jigs, and find the fluid bed indispensable. Take a look at http://tjstackle.com/ and you will see the complete set up for $50. The cups are only $7 each. I have 8 or 10 cups(from TJ's), and a few pumps and bases that I made with parts from Home Depot. 


Steve


----------

